# חתונה בבית לחם הגלילית חוות דעת



## galiliron (2/4/13)

חתונה בבית לחם הגלילית חוות דעת 
שלום כולם!
הייתי מעוניינת בחוות דעת על גן האירועים "טעם וטבע" בבית לחם הגלילית.
הם עושים חתונות קטנות של עד 180 איש ואנחנו הולכים לראות שם מחר..
מכיוון שאין הרבה מקומות באיזור עמק יזרעאל וחיפה שעושים אירועים בסדר גודל הזה
הייתי שמחה לשמוע חוות דעת של מי שהיה שם..
אם אתם מכירים מקומות נוספים (גני אירועים) שעושים אירועים קטנים ויפים אשמח לשמוע!
תודה על שיתוף הפעולה!


----------



## פרילי 86 (2/4/13)

אוהל יעל 
מאוד יפה.
לא בטוחה לכמה אנשים, אבל לא נראה ענק.


----------



## סקומפי (2/4/13)

בית פיין 
בבית לחם הגלילית, מקום מקסים ביותר. לצערי בשבילנו היה קטן מידי.


----------

